# Wild Albino?



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

Other than Blondie has anyone heard of another wild Albino carpet being found? I was speaking to an old Landscaper up here in Darwin about snakes and he said years ago a fellow he worked with had found an albino python on a job and had it for quite a while. I can't confirm if this story is true or not but it got me thinking.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

The original albino olive was wild caught.


----------



## nathancl (Apr 6, 2011)

I have heard rumours years ago of a albino diamond being found in the Kuringai area of Sydney. but like I said that was from a person who had a friend who found it....


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 6, 2011)

Apparently there was another albino darwin caught that was/is supposedly a different line that the blondie one.Think it is called white phoenix or something like that.My guess is that the line is very closely related to the blondie one.


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wasnt there 2 separate albino darwins found? *blondie* and *White Phoenix.*
Ive also hearded about the albino diamond from pretty trust worthy sources.
Also unconfirmed report of an albino diamond spotted by a farmer a few years back.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 6, 2011)

According to SR, there's 2 Darwin lines, Blondie & Phoenix

Darwin carpet python - Morelia spilota variegata - Our Snakes - Snake Ranch


----------



## zulu (Apr 6, 2011)

There was a an albino diamond seen in the lower blue mountains years back by a herper.I heard the story off a few people then met the guy and he told me what happened.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

It is interesting and I am sure there would have to be others out there. I was not aware of the Phoenix line.



waruikazi said:


> The original albino olive was wild caught.



Do you know where it was found?


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

No i don't. I could even be wrong about it being w/c now that i think of it. But it was an NT animal.

Nope, my memory served me right.



> The fact that Spliff was male was mentioned in Monitor, the journal of the VHS. Spliff's photo was on the cover of Monitor , Vol. 5 No.2 Dec. 1993 Caption: Olive python (Liasis olivaceus) found at Woodcutters Mine, 80 km south of Darwin, Nth. Territory. "The male specimen measures approx. 1.5 metres TBL and is presumed to be just under 2 years of age. Photograph by Gavin Bedford."


 
Albino Olive Pythons and those carrying the gene


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Do you know where it was found?



In a quarry south of Darwin.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

How would it be bumbeling across a wild Alb I have family in Victoria that have Alb roos from time to time.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 6, 2011)

guzzo said:


> How would it be bumbeling across a wild Alb I have family in Victoria that have Alb roos from time to time.



Saw a alb joey last time I was in the Grampians NP....


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Apr 6, 2011)

i got a mate who found an albino corn in his bird cage in blacktown, they were wondering what was happening to their finches. Doubt it was wild though.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder what the chance of an albino occuring in the wild is....boy it would be some slim odds for sure.......prob would have a much better chance of winning the lottery but it does happen.....I am sure there would have been old farmers or the like out there who would have seen an albino something and never given it a second thought....... amazing world


----------



## woody101 (Apr 6, 2011)

well corn snakes are not native so its been imported in


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Albino RBB, Albino EWD, Albino Small Eyes
there's a few out their.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I imagine one thing that would be rarer than albino snakes is finding albino snakes.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Apr 6, 2011)

there are huge numbers in the wild so it could be a possibility that its wild but highly unlikely, prob someones escaped pet.


----------



## wokka (Apr 6, 2011)

If you hit the search there is quite a few threads. When we released the White phoenix progeny its compatability with Blondie animals was unknown. Of the "cross progeny I have seen there are more lavander/orange colourations than straight blondie animals. The White phoenix male was found at Adelaide River about 50 km from where Blondie was found.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

Strange that the Darwins have been the ones that have been discovered as wild Albs. I don't suppose anybody has a pic of the Phoenix from Adelaide River.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 6, 2011)

i am pretty sure i heard the olive was wild caught, either by gavin bedford, or it just landed in his hands to breed from im not 100%, im sure someone on here will know the story.

there are definitely albino's out there, just have to be in the right place at the right time. unfortunately the odds of being allowed to bring it into captivity are just as slim as finding one, unless you know someone in the EPA of course....


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I am sure I will never have to endure the pain of being in the terrible situation of discovering a wild albino haha Or worse I would discover a genuine wild albino and everybody would not believe me that it was not a captive bread one anyway......I can only imagine the excitement in the hobby when blondie was brought into captivity.


----------



## wokka (Apr 6, 2011)

The NT authorities have a different attitide to most state in that they view their natural rescouces as something which should be available to the hobby. Blondie was owned by the Territory Wildlife Authorities and loned to Simon Stone for breeding purposes before being returned. if Stone and the finder of White Phoenix had co-operated we may have had Albino Darwins available to the hobby a lot sooner as White Phoenix was a male and found about the same time as Blondie.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 6, 2011)

i have always drawn a blank on getting white phoenix info, as have a lot of people.

was white phoenix also a gavin bedford project?

edit- nope, just chaecked his website and it appears not....


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> i have always drawn a blank on getting white phoenix info, as have a lot of people.
> 
> was white phoenix also a gavin bedford project?
> 
> edit- nope, just chaecked his website and it appears not....


 
Well now it has me curious too!!


----------



## wranga (Apr 6, 2011)

wokka said:


> The NT authorities have a different attitide to most state in that they view their natural rescouces as something which should be available to the hobby. Blondie was owned by the Territory Wildlife Authorities and loned to Simon Stone for breeding purposes before being returned. if Stone and the finder of White Phoenix had co-operated we may have had Albino Darwins available to the hobby a lot sooner as White Phoenix was a male and found about the same time as Blondie.



so blondie was returned after breeding. interesting


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

wokka said:


> The NT authorities have a different attitide to most state in that they view their natural rescouces as something which should be available to the hobby. Blondie was owned by the Territory Wildlife Authorities and loned to Simon Stone for breeding purposes before being returned. if Stone and the finder of White Phoenix had co-operated we may have had Albino Darwins available to the hobby a lot sooner as White Phoenix was a male and found about the same time as Blondie.



Wokka you know as well as i do that there is a little more to both the blondie and WP story. Particularly in reference to the blondie story, making the offspring available to the hobby was not hte first thing on the minds of the beaurocrats and decision makers. But that is another story for another time.


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 6, 2011)

To my knowledge the chance of an albino snake being produced in the wild is 1 in 10,000 to 1 in 30,000.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Apr 6, 2011)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> i got a mate who found an albino corn in his bird cage in blacktown, they were wondering what was happening to their finches. Doubt it was wild though.


 
I had a mate that lost one near mitchell high if ya mate lives near there !!! 

and the other day a mate calls me and say i lost our baby albino corn how do i find it !!! there are heaps of albinos corns in blacktown and corns in general !!!!

i hate corns so NO i dont own any !!


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> i have always drawn a blank on getting white phoenix info, as have a lot of people.
> 
> was white phoenix also a gavin bedford project?
> 
> edit- nope, just chaecked his website and it appears not....


Yeah ive heard from a few people that the white Phoenix line was a load of crap.
And blonde was the only Albino darwin found..i mean it does sound a little far fetched 2 albinos found at the same time.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Yeah ive heard from a few people that the white Phoenix line was a load of crap.
> And blonde was the only Albino darwin found..i mean it does sound a little far fetched 2 albinos found at the same time.



Lots of people don't know what they are talking about. I know the owners of the WP line, so does Wokka and i'm sure a few other people on the forum do too. It's not a load of crap.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 6, 2011)

if one popped out there is no real reason that there weren't others from the same clutch. but no one seems to want to share the white phoenix story so who knows.


----------



## saximus (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone else think it's amazing that all of the albinos around in the hobby originated from one or two animals? I think it's really cool and kinda goes to show just how small/young our community is


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 6, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Lots of people don't know what they are talking about. I know the owners of the WP line, so does Wokka and i'm sure a few other people on the forum do too. It's not a load of crap.


 
Fairenough i stand corrected  i tend to take what i hear in this hobby with a grain of salt anyway lol



saximus said:


> Does anyone else think it's amazing that all of the albinos around in the hobby originated from one or two animals? I think it's really cool and kinda goes to show just how small/young our community is


Yep and now theres hundreds of them....i like to think with the eventual over supply and price drops of albino darwins and less and less people breeding the standard stuff such as coastals that it will mean in 10 years time coastal carpets will be expensive due to being rare in captivity as everyone has jumped on the morph train lol.


----------



## hansel1313 (Apr 6, 2011)

+1 Bez!


----------



## herptrader (Apr 6, 2011)

I think most of the albino herp lines in Australia originated from the wild. The exceptions would be the death adders and beardies. I am also aware of wild caught albinos that have not been used to create captive lines. A few years ago there was an albino copper head captured in Jells Park (SE Melbourne).


----------



## Niall (Apr 6, 2011)

Here in WA we have 2 albino Bobtails (shingleback as you call them) and I know that 1 was found in the suburbs by a gardener when he was cutting the grass.


----------



## cement (Apr 6, 2011)

I met a fella whose mate had an albino red Belly, but on further questioning it had died a few years ago.


----------



## Niall (Apr 6, 2011)

Forgot to mention, my mate also breeds albino Motorbike frogs Litoria moorei, that came from the wild.


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

Niall said:


> Forgot to mention, my mate also breed albino Motorbike frogs Litoria moorei


That sounds pretty cool.. You happen to have any pics?


----------



## Niall (Apr 6, 2011)

I will be at his place this friday, will get a few photos when im there.


----------



## varanid_mike (Apr 6, 2011)

Had a mate who had an albino blotched blue tongue, he never tried to breed it as this was before abnormal animals became popular. It died in 2001.


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

Niall said:


> I will be at his place this friday, will get a few photos when im there.


 
Awesome. I would imagine that the export permit costs wouldn't be worth it here. Best off waiting a few years.... then they will be widespread.One would hope.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Use the search function for Albino Eastern Water Dragons.


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 6, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Lots of people don't know what they are talking about. I know the owners of the WP line, so does Wokka and i'm sure a few other people on the forum do too. It's not a load of crap.



He is actually a member on this site...solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> He is actually a member on this site...solar 17 [Baden]



His son is.


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 6, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> His son is.


yes sorry, we must be on the same page....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 6, 2011)

Anybody got amimals off the WP bloodline?


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 6, 2011)

We found an albino wombat on a research trip last year. Some years back the AHS was contacted about an albino small eyed snake found at Kurrajong NSW. DECCW in both cases ordered the animals to be released. The wombat was raised by a WIRES specialist who has a so called "soft release program" The wombats are poked and tapped with sticks to keep them wild which supposedly increases their chances of survivial.

Had we known it would be handed onto WIRES we would have left it where it was.

Gird


----------



## m.punja (Apr 6, 2011)

that wombat is so cute. I want one!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

saximus said:


> Does anyone else think it's amazing that all of the albinos around in the hobby originated from one or two animals? I think it's really cool and kinda goes to show just how small/young our community is



I do.....really amazing.....all it appears it takes is one special animal in the right hands and the sky is the limit.


----------



## mungus (Apr 6, 2011)

I say that to my wife every day............................


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 7, 2011)

Why have the only 2 albino pythons species been found in the NT,is there something in the water over there..There was a albino small eyed found up here in SE QLD,it was stuck in a can..


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Why have the only 2 albino pythons species been found in the NT,is there something in the water over there..There was a albino small eyed found up here in SE QLD,it was stuck in a can..



That is something I also have wondered about...and why it is only the Darwin carpet and not another Morelia.


----------

